# Am I too heavy to learn to ride?



## Guest (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi all!

I'm very interested in learning to ride, and have phoned around a few stables and visited some in my area, but am running up against a few brick walls. I'm a 30yr old man, and I weigh about 100kg (16stone). I work out a lot, so most people don't believe me and think I'm closer to 14stone.

Anyhow, my problem is that when stables ask how much I weigh I get an intake of breath and told that they don't train anyone that weight. Short of never working out again, I don't know what to do! I've ridden a horse once and took to it pretty well, so it'd be a shame if this stood in my way.

Is this normal practice?


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Sorry but yes alot riding schools do have a weight limit but it's purely because the majority of horses are lightweight so kids can learn to ride, or the adult limit I think is 14 stone. Keep ringing round though because some schools do have heavy weight cobs or clydesdale or shires that are more than able to carry your weight. Where abouts are you?


----------



## DaisyNLaura (Aug 17, 2009)

I learnt to ride at a school where all they had were heavyweight horses if you keep ringing round you will find somewhere


----------



## emmalouise1508 (Aug 23, 2009)

I find that a bit strange!! At 16 stone a MW horse could carry you quite comfortably. Don't give up trying.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

my 14.1 haffy could carry you easily too!!! try some other places


----------



## Little Missy (Aug 3, 2009)

*My pony could carry you! Just look around and I'm sure you'll find somewhere. :smile5:*​


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

All, thanks for your kind words and encouragement. For those who asked, I am in Essex (so you'd think this would be easy, plenty of stables here).

I shall continue my search


----------



## CavGirl (Nov 15, 2009)

Dont take it personally the riding school is just trying to look after their horses! These horses do lesson after lesson all week and carrying the maximum weight takes it out of them! As someone suggested you should probably look for a yard who has more heavy weight breeds that could carry that weight easily! Dont give up keep looking!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Speaking as someone who is, um, well over the weight limit any riding school would take ... 

I think, seriously, that if riding schools don't get their act together over this, eventually they will simply go out of business. Whether they like it or not, the population is getting heavier. Opinions do seem to vary enormously - some private individuals without any apparent axe to grind, and with great expertise in horses, claim that native ponies could carry the weight the OP is quoting and that a heavyweight ought to be able to carry a 25 stone man for a day's hunting. And then there are the riding schools who won't take anyone over 14 stone.

I'd say there is a niche out there for riding schools, trekking centres etc who work on the basis that riders can be heavy and simply buy or (for someone down the line eventually perhaps) breed horses that can carry such people. To say that heavy horses, or perhaps heavy horses crossed with cobs or cobs crossed with mediterranean donkeys, can't take that sort of weight, is surely plain silly. How much did an overfed medieval nobleman in full armour weigh? How much do two people weigh when filmed on a galloping horse in a historical blockbuster? How much weight do the poor donkeys around the mediterranean carry, and for how long, with far inferior food and care than your average riding school horse? Surely the issue is how much carrying of that sort of weight the horse has to do? So, buy the horses, rest them for longer and charge a higher rate for the lessons. There has to be a niche out there for someone, and sooner or later market forces always prevail.

Liz


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi,

How is your search going? 16stone isnt massively overweight and there are a lot of horses that could carry that weight.

Where in Essex are you? there is a riding school in tilbury called southview, i rode there recently and there is a huge mare there who could carry you easily, in fact she is the horse that most of the blokes ride. Im not sure how good the lessons are though as I have only ever been out on hacks with them. the riding school i used to go to as a child (foxhounds in orsett) had a weight limit of about 18stone when i was there, although things may have changed since then.

I hope you find somewhere!


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Having worked and taught in a number of riding schools I have to say I have never been in one that has a weight limit within reason.
Most men are well over 14 stone so to have a limit of that unless specifically stated only teaching children is a joke.
Most schools will have at least one weight carrying horse.
Don't give up there are penty of horses that could carry you so just ring around and you will hopefully find one near you.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

All, thanks for the kind words and info  To those who say that I'm not massively overweight, thanks  I think the BMI needs a rethink; as I mentioned, I workout 4-6 times a week. I don't drink or smoke, and to look at me most people think I weigh about 13 stone. Problem is, muscle weighs more.

So when I call a Riding School, I can just tell that the person on the other end of the phone is forming a mental image, and it isn't pretty. Unfortunately, work has been incredibly busy of late (the usual, more people let go and yet more work given to those still around), so my search has stalled. I think I got a bit down about it at one point also, but I am hoping that come New Year I will be able to look around again. Strangely enough I'm usually a confident person, but when I walk into a stables full of women I tend to find it a bit unnerving  Something to work on!


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

it can be quite nerve racking when you are new to it all and dont know what you are doing! your confidence will come when you get used to it. good luck!


----------



## NutalieHorseCrazy (Nov 16, 2009)

Well at my yard we have a lovely cob who carries this quiet fat woman who is at least 18 - 19 stone and he has no problems galloping off whith her so being only 16 stone shouldnt be any problem for a cob...

Trust me!!!!


----------



## CavGirl (Nov 15, 2009)

Just to boost your confidence hun! Woman who are into horses love a man who can ride and if they're looking at you take it as a compliment and play on the fact that your new and ask them advice. woman love thinking they are right and sharing horsey information!

Good Luck and have fun!


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2009)

CavGirl said:


> Just to boost your confidence hun! Woman who are into horses love a man who can ride and if they're looking at you take it as a compliment and play on the fact that your new and ask them advice. woman love thinking they are right and sharing horsey information!
> 
> Good Luck and have fun!


Thanks for the comments  I imagine they're more likely looking at me and waiting for me to fall off! To be honest, I liked the atmosphere at the last stables I visited (too bad I moved), the instructor was patient and chatty. And the women treated me gently!  So I came away feeling good. If I could find somewhere like that, I'd be happy!

But I have to be honest.. the thought of jodhpurs makes me swallow a little. I need to work on the legs more, else I'm going to look right wally!


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

your weight is no problem if it was a proper riding school then there should be no problem as they should cater for all shapes and sizes.:thumbup1:


----------



## Jonansi (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey-I am a woman and I weigh the same as you and I have always been overweight but have always been able to ride a horse who can easily carry my weight. Took me 10 mins to bring the horse I ride at a local equestrian centre back to trot today! I was more puffed out than he was!lol.


----------



## Lovely World (Jan 19, 2010)

I learnt to ride at a school where all they had were heavyweight horses if you keep ringing round you will find somewhere


----------



## Jonansi (Nov 20, 2009)

Many hunt masters I have met have definitely weighed a lot more than 16 stone and look at the great british showjumpers from pre 1980's!
There are riding schools which have a range of different size and breeds of horses and ponies and it's worth searching til you find them rather than attending one that just caters for children.


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi am not sure if you have tried any of these, but if not give them a ring and see what they say...

Greentrees farm - Basildon - 01268 545 628
Longwood Equestrian Centre - Basildon - 01268 541 177
Park Lane - Basildon - 01268 710 145

Hope this helps


----------



## VickyF (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi , I got my partner into riding but he had the same problem.No one would take over 13 stones.They wouldnt even let him on the machanical horse.How ridicoulous!!!!Anyway we found a great BHS stables an he rode a couple of their large horses,a clydsdale x and an ex showjumper so keep trying.


----------



## Barry G (Feb 13, 2010)

JSR said:


> Sorry but yes a lot riding schools do have a weight limit but it's purely because the majority of horses are lightweight
> 
> Weight limits. You will find that some riding centres do impose a limit of around 200lbs or say 90 kilos approx 14 stone. As has been said this is because the majority of riding centres look to children as being the customers.
> As a novice rider, you will sit "heavy" on a horse. A riding centre's schoolmaster horses are the key business asset and the horse's back and mouth are the vulnerable part of a horse. There is a secondary issue too, - as a 30 year old adult you call for a slightly different approach by the instructor.
> ...


----------



## merlyn26 (Feb 4, 2010)

at 16 stone i dont think you are too heavy to ride - its just a case of finding the right riding school with couple of weight carrying horses available - the riding school i worked at had a maximum weight limit of 16 stone (unfortunately for you it was in devon!). also the more experienced you get the better you learn to carry yourself and your weight and so you will find you can ride the lighterweight type horses without being detrimental to the horse. i would sooner have a 14 stone experienced rider on my 15hh middleweight horse than a 10stone novice!

riding schools shouldnt be condemmed for having weight restrictions though - of course one hour a day carrying 16 stone may not be tough on a horse - but many can work up to 4 hours a day and thats when it becomes more of an issue - and dont forget if you have your own horse and it works hard one day - if you are like me you give them a day off the next day or do something less tiring - a riding school horse doesnt have this option - its likely to be booked up for another 4 hours of work the next day - and the day after - hence the weight restrictions.

also im going to be controversial here - but someone mentioned that riding schools should cater for larger riders - while i agree they should have some chunkier horses available im afraid i do believe some people do just weigh too much to ride - im sorry if that sounds harsh but this is an animals welfare we are talking about and just because someone of 20 stone wants to ride - is it fair at the expense of the horse - imo - no! lose some weight and then get riding lessons - as i say controversial but thats how i feel!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)

@ cutekiaro1 
Thank you for taking the time to list those schools and the numbers, I really appreciate it. I haven't had the time yet to give them a ring (too much going on), but I definitely will.

@ merlyn26
Thanks for your reply. However, maybe it's because I'm having a crappy day, but your post seemed, to me anyway, a teensy bit stroppy for no reason. Please don't start talking about animal welfare when I start a thread about horse riding - I'm not exactly talking about fox hunting here. Besides which, I've done plenty for animal welfare, I've no intention on riding a tiny horse to exhaustion then jumping off and laughing evilly.

Lastly, thanks for your opinions regarding people weighing too much. I believe I stated at the outset that I workout regularly, don't drink (no beer gut), don't smoke and am very fit. So why you decided to start on about heavy people I have no idea. 16 stone is nothing, and if the choice is having a 48" chest and 18" arms, or having skinny little Emo arms and a fat gut, I know which I'd prefer.

Like I said, I'm probably reading too much into your post, but your tone got up my nose.


----------



## merlyn26 (Feb 4, 2010)

woah! no offence intended! - as i started off my post i did say i didnt think 16 stone was too heavy!!!! i think its great you work out and keep yourself fit - i weigh 10 1/2 stone and people think i weigh only 8 1/2 but like you i am muscular rather than fat - all that mucking out i do i guess!!!!!!

my bit about animal welfare relates to someones earlier post about horses in the past carrying knights in armour and in films two people riding at at time etc (sorry should have specified that better) that got up my nose cos im sure back in the medieval times and when we are talking about blockbuster films looking good - i doubt horse welfare is at the top of the list - and just cos it has happened in the past and by filmmakers doesnt make it ok - ive just read similar threads before when people say everyone should ride no matter how heavy they are and that bugs me cos i dont think everyone should ride - some people are too heavy - you however are not!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

merlyn26 said:


> my bit about animal welfare relates to someones earlier post about horses in the past carrying knights in armour and in films two people riding at at time etc (sorry should have specified that better) that got up my nose cos im sure back in the medieval times and when we are talking about blockbuster films looking good - i doubt horse welfare is at the top of the list - and just cos it has happened in the past and by filmmakers doesnt make it ok


Well, if filmmakers are commiting animal welfare offences, I would have thought someone would tell them wouldn't you? Ponies WERE bred to carry farmers (adult males!) to their animals and yet be kept at a very low cost. Animals in the mediterranean DO carry far heavier loads than we would ever consider appropriate in this country, and they do it day after day after day. And if a lightweight horse is well able to carry 14 stone, on what possible grounds can anyone say that a Clydesdale is not capable of carrying 20 stone? Are we to believe that in the days before anyone realised that being morbidly obese was a killer, noblemen were all below 14 stone? How much did Henry 8th weigh, do you suppose? Do you think most trekking centres abuse their ponies, because if you look at the size of these ponies, and the weights they are carrying, and compare the size of those ponies to the size of a heavyweight hunter, traditional cob, etc, I bet the ponies are carrying far more and over much more demanding terrain too!

Bottom line, when a horse is carrying too much weight it's obvious, isn't it - they sort of spread their legs out when you mount, they are slow when cantering, etc etc. And there is a difference between carrying weight for an hour and carrying weight all day hunting - and yes, the ability of the rider makes a difference too of course. And what about the rule of 30% of the horse's body weight for trail riders in competition?

Liz


----------



## Barry G (Feb 13, 2010)

I have created for myself some gentle flak on another thread about asking viewers to consider the impact of Newtons Laws on horse riding. Various natural forces ie force, mass, gravity, velocity, weight are at work when riding a horse. It is the horse which is taking much of the stress incurred in such activity. The critical areas for the horse are the spine, the knee joints and the ligaments in the lower legs. The critical areas for the human who falls are the spine, the knees, the shoulder, the hands and the head.
So it is important for the levels of stress to be known.

Coincidentally at the same time there are a couple of threads asking as to what is the maximum weight of human which a Welsh pony can carry - as though every pony had the same carrying capability and as though there was no difference in the stresses involved in walking on different terrains or at moving in different paces.

Perhaps as a horse loving nation we Brits should by now have devised, maybe with the help of our French & German neighbours, a formula or a set of tables which could give formal guidance on such matters.

It is important not to overload a horse with weight and equally it is important not to ask the animal to run too fast for too long nor to jump too high. Without a doubt greater effort should be put into teaching riders how to recognize signs of stress in our dumb equine companions.

Even a heavy man is not too heavy to learn to ride - so long as a suitable weight carrying horse is found to teach him. The question remains however , as to how do we determine what is a suitable horse?

B G


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

But there are guidelines aren't there - 20% of the horse's weight was quoted for US cavalry horses which obviously were doing hard and fast work, 30% has been quoted for fit horses doing sustained work like trail riding. So all you need to know is the horse's body weight - assuming of course that the body weight is not higher than it should be because of flab! Tables for approximate weights would be useful, but then you have breeds that are light but known for being able to carry a lot for their size - Icelandics and Arabs for example.

Liz


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Does he look like it's a struggle to carry his blimp of a owner?



















I'm 100% in tune with my boy, I've had him since he was a very scared and nervous baby who had been beaten because he was 'naughty' turns out he is blind in one eye so not at all 'naughty' just a very scared horse. My 'dumb' animal communicates much clearer to me than most humans do anyday. 

Doesn't seem to worry him much that I'm not far off the weight of the OP.


----------



## EmilyMarie (Aug 25, 2009)

JSR said:


> Does he look like it's a struggle to carry his blimp of a owner?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


VERY beautiful Cob, JSR. He is quite the looker


----------



## merlyn26 (Feb 4, 2010)

no you certainly dont look too heavy for him - he is a nice chunky, short coupled horse witha leg in each corner :001_tt1:- perfect for weight carrying - and by the looks of it could carry someone much bigger than you -i'd hardly call you a blimp - you dont look that big to me! - i think the worst things are an unbalanced rider or a horse with a long weak back - these two factors really influence weight carrying the most!


----------



## Peaches37 (Jan 26, 2013)

[FONT=Unfortunately this is normal for most stables. Many stables have the policy that the maximum weight is 11-13 stone. Riding schools mainly cater for young ones which to me is unfair but that is life. We found on our honeymoon a lovely riding school that catered for the larger person as well as disabled. They were fantastic. Very professional and most understanding. I am 15 stone and disabled and was treated with the utmost respect and care. They provided me with everything we needed for a safe but enjoyable ride.
Drakes Farm Riding Centre Ilton Illminster 01460 929766. They are fantastic. Highly recommend them.

I'm very interested in learning to ride, and have phoned around a few stables and visited some in my area, but am running up against a few brick walls. I'm a 30yr old man, and I weigh about 100kg (16stone). I work out a lot, so most people don't believe me and think I'm closer to 14stone.

Anyhow, my problem is that when stables ask how much I weigh I get an intake of breath and told that they don't train anyone that weight. Short of never working out again, I don't know what to do! I've ridden a horse once and took to it pretty well, so it'd be a shame if this stood in my way.

Is this normal practice? [/QUOTE]


----------



## thehorsestop (Feb 10, 2013)

I would be inclined to say yes, not in a nasty way of course but its all about the horses back and well being which is why Riding schools have weight limits, I used to have a riding school and would have said this was too heavy, sorry just my opinion


----------



## Jonansi (Nov 20, 2009)

I have found riding schools in different areas who have weight carrying horses which have been suited to myself, being a heavyweight. It can take a little research though and I know other people who have had the same problem, especially with riding schools who just seem to cater for kids in their area.


----------



## Matta (Mar 23, 2013)

I am sure you can find riding school for you. Just do not give up on searching.


----------



## bekabean (May 1, 2013)

Hi
Just noticed this post is a few yrs old now but was just wondering how you got on with finding a riding school in Essex. Larger lady looking for an Essex riding school with proper horses


----------



## bekabean (May 1, 2013)

Kurlach said:


> All, thanks for your kind words and encouragement. For those who asked, I am in Essex (so you'd think this would be easy, plenty of stables here).
> 
> I shall continue my search


Ok so this post is a good few years old now. Have you had any luck looking for stables in the Essex area? Larger lady in Essex with the same problem :-(


----------



## Jonansi (Nov 20, 2009)

I know its an old post but some info if anyone has this problem in Cardiff/Caerphilly and Norfolk, I know these riding schools have good weight carrying horses and don't discriminate because of size.

Norfolk...Woodland Park Equestrian Centre, Low Farm, Low Road, South Walsham
NORWICH, NR13 6EQ. Tel: 01603 270043

and in Cardiff: Rockwood Riding Centre, Craig-yr-allt House, Caerphilly CF83 1NF
Phone:029 2086 6281


----------



## bekabean (May 1, 2013)

Ah thanks for the info. I found a fab place in Wales close to St Davids whilst on holiday. Plenty of larger horses and friendly staff. Still on the hunt in essex though :-(


----------



## bekabean (May 1, 2013)

Nolton stables pembrokeshire. One of the best rides ive done and on the most beautiful beaches in Wales....truely stunning. Was a couple of years ago now but they had plenty of weight carrying horses


----------



## AubreyGecko (Feb 1, 2014)

Really old post but park lane is awesome it's Basildon or around there and also Medway farm riding school in althorne has a shire that carries 18 stone and 2 mares that can carry 16


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Just googled medway they're not operating as a riding school anymore according to their website.


----------



## AubreyGecko (Feb 1, 2014)

Ohh that's pants ): thank you for letting me know


----------



## Phex (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm a 30 year old male, 6'0'' and 16 st. i'm keen to learn to ride but I have tried all the local schools and they have 13-14 st limits. Does anyone know of a school in Hampshire or Berkshire with weight carring horses? I can travel further if need be...


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2014)

Hello is Barling Stables too far for you?

I'm not sure if you have tried there yet I used to ride when I was little and I know they take on adults as I used to muck out for work experience and was paid with lessons.

I was quite heavey in college not sure how much I weighed but I seemed to manage to stay on the horse and have seen much more experienced riders take tumbles o.0''

Sadly didn't get to continue ridding into adulthood though as I don't drive. 

I am also not sure if Writtle College does lessons for adults or they are exclusive to the students who study horse care. I know for sure Writtle has heavey weights. If not it would be worth giving them a ring as the staff are friendly and could probably put you in touch with stables that could take you on :>


----------



## warrior chick (Jun 22, 2015)

Kurlach said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm very interested in learning to ride, and have phoned around a few stables and visited some in my area, but am running up against a few brick walls. I'm a 30yr old man, and I weigh about 100kg (16stone). I work out a lot, so most people don't believe me and think I'm closer to 14stone.
> 
> ...


----------



## warrior chick (Jun 22, 2015)

Phex said:


> I'm a 30 year old male, 6'0'' and 16 st. i'm keen to learn to ride but I have tried all the local schools and they have 13-14 st limits. Does anyone know of a school in Hampshire or Berkshire with weight carring horses? I can travel further if need be...


Hello, I just found your thread as I am also looking for somewhere for my friend to have lessons in Essex who is also 16 stone . I'm trying to book her a lesson as a surprise as she watches me ride and she would love to have a go but the school I go to only caters for people up to 14 stone! If you managed to find somewhere could you please let me know . I hope you have found somewhere . ☺


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Warrior Chick, I'd start a new thread. The OP hasn't commented on this since 2009 so I'm not sure he's been around.


----------

